# work outs



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys I got my new bow and I jumped 10lbs from my old bow and Im really struggling with pulling it more than 10 times, any of you know what I should be doing for weight lifting? I have access to a full gym, I just really need to build up so i can start to shoot 50-75 shots a day. thanks


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

try backing it off five pounds or so 
to jump up ten pounds is a lot and you can hurt your self 
but go to the gym a few times a week and gradually work your way up in poundage


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

s4 shooter said:


> try backing it off five pounds or so
> to jump up ten pounds is a lot and you can hurt your self
> but go to the gym a few times a week and gradually work your way up in poundage


i only wish i could, its cranked all the way down


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i only wish i could, its cranked all the way down


why can't you crank it back down???


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

s4 shooter said:


> why can't you crank it back down???


it is a 50-60 bow and its at 50 now.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just keep shooting!! 50# pounds is easy! In a couple of days you'll be fine! Just keep shooting. Going to the gym would help, but shooting more would be the best!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> Just keep shooting!! 50# pounds is easy! In a couple of days you'll be fine! Just keep shooting. Going to the gym would help, but shooting more would be the best!


agreed


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i only wish i could, its cranked all the way down


when you said cranked all the way down i though you had it at maximum poundage


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, thats what ill end up doing, just shoot a few times a day and work up to it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't over do the shooting..... you don't want to strain something

I've never had an issues with it, so i've never had to hit the gym


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea. Just shoot and gradually increas the amount. 10 times today. 12 tommorow 15 the next day and so on.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Man, you can be huge in the gym. But then when it comes to pulling back big weight you might just find out its a totally different set of muscles than what you work out! Im not saying the gym nots gonna help you, because it certianly will. But when it comes to pulling big weight on your bow, you just gotta work your way up by shooting alot:wink:. My hoyt is a 60-70, and when I first got it i put it down to 55. And i was fine, they have good sized bolts in them.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Push ups. A lot of them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Push ups, pull ups, and chin ups. However in reality they won't help that much. All they'll do is help condition your upper body so that when you get tired you won't be exhausted. The only way to really get used to bow weight is shooting a bow.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

okay well i work out every day! and it does help with pulling ur poundage! push ups pull ups etc.. wont help that much because archery shooting is all in ur back! its definetly a differnt muscles but you can work it out! idk what kind of equipment u have access to! but to work out ur back ur mostly pulling so if u have access to a pull down bar u need to extend ur hands all the way out on the bar put it to a comfortable weight and do 3 reps of 10! there are hundreds of other workouts! but that is a basic easy one that will help with poundage! but like everybody said it a different muscle so just shoot ur bow and before u know it you will probally have ur bow max out! good luck and hope this helps! if u have anymore question or want some more workouts just pm me!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Man, you can be huge in the gym. But then when it comes to pulling back big weight you might just find out its a totally different set of muscles than what you work out! Im not saying the gym nots gonna help you, because it certianly will. But when it comes to pulling big weight on your bow, you just gotta work your way up by shooting alot:wink:. My hoyt is a 60-70, and when I first got it i put it down to 55. And i was fine, they have good sized bolts in them.


agreed. people think just because they bench 100+ they think they can pull back 80lbs, its much different


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> agreed. people think just because they bench 100+ they think they can pull back 80lbs, its much different


Exactly. I know everybody wants to be pulling big weight. But when i killed my first deer with a bow...i was only pulling 45 and it flew straight threw her. So just take it slow become a good shot!:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My history of bow weight...

I shot progressively higher draw weights, starting below 30#, and gradaually working up to 90# longbows over a period of three or four years. The result was that I could comfortably shoot an 80# longbow without much worry. I was lanky and thin- by no means buff. 

I've recently started working out five days a week and dropped in bow weight to 65-70#. I can draw an 80# bow, but I can't shoot it with the same level of accuracy. I'm in much better shape but am unable to shoot those heavy weights because I haven't shot them. Only thing that effectively works bow muscles is bow shooting.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> My history of bow weight...
> 
> I shot progressively higher draw weights, starting below 30#, and gradaually working up to 90# longbows over a period of three or four years. The result was that I could comfortably shoot an 80# longbow without much worry. I was lanky and thin- by no means buff.
> 
> I've recently started working out five days a week and dropped in bow weight to 65-70#. I can draw an 80# bow, but I can't shoot it with the same level of accuracy. I'm in much better shape but am unable to shoot those heavy weights because I haven't shot them. Only thing that effectively works bow muscles is bow shooting.


yeah, i havnt even been shooting a bow for 10 months and my first bow was a 40lbs bow, i just shot about 20 shots and yesterday i could only shoot about 6, so i will progressively shoot easier and easier, you guys that have shotten bows for a very long time have much stronger muscles that require to pull a bow, i will get up there


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Start lifting 5 gal. paint buckets!


----------

